# Honda hs520 PM



## rugger227 (Dec 2, 2014)

I just bought a used honda hs520 snow blower. Its about 6 years old. What maintenance would you suggest? I was thinking of changing the oil, plug, scrapper and pads? Would that be over kill? Found a kit on line for 80 dollars. Let me know thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Rugger 

It all depends on what shape the oil stuff is in and what you're up to doing. Without knowing or seeing the old stuff it sure would be a nice thing to do to have reliability.

I always like to replace stuff that's iffy. Saves me from having to do repairs when I have a foot and a half of snow, it's cold, usually dark and something broke as I'm heading down the drive on the first run.


----------



## rugger227 (Dec 2, 2014)

Seems to be in good shape. No problem starting it. Runs pretty good. Just not sure whst has or hasnt been done. I just bought used to save money and not sure i want to drop another 90 bucks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I would do the oil and the plug. Oil is critical and it's always best for you to know when it was last done and what's in there.
Post up some photos of the machine and especially the scraper and skids and get some opinions on how much life is left in them 

Clean it up, toss a little wax on it and go through the adjustments in the manual and you should be all set.

I'd add a little (measured) carb or fuel injector cleaner or Seafoam to your gas can so it's running through the carb all season.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats on the new toy. The HS520 is a very nice and capable snowblower. I always like preforming a "full refresh" on used power equipment. The overall cosmetic condition of the machine usually gives you a pretty good starting point to determine if the machine received regular maintenance. However, it's always a good idea to do a "full refresh" just for peace of mind. On a Honda Single Stage, if the machine starts on one or two pulls and idles fine, I would recommend the following maintenance: Oil Change (5W30 Synthetic), Spark Plug Change (NKG BPR5ES or Denso W16EPR-U) plug gapped at 0.030 inch, inspect and/or replace auger belt, check auger engagement tension and adjust if necessary (see owners manual online) Replace rubber auger paddles and the scraper bar. When replacing the paddles and scraper bar, I highly recommend going with Honda OEM parts. There's a TON of aftermarket replacement parts, but I've found the quality to be inferior compared to the OEM Honda paddles and scraper. The Honda OEM paddles are noticeably thicker and will likely last longer than the aftermarket paddles. Once you start using the machine, spay down the auger area and metal discharge chute with WD-40 or Silicone Spay before and after each use. You machine will continue to look like new. Good Luck!


----------



## rugger227 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks freezn. I am leaning toward a full tune up with that kit. It has honda parts, oil, plug, belt, paddles and scrapper.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Theirs a guy on Ebay that sells OEM paddle kits for around $45, with free shipping, if I recall. Its a great deal. I've bought 3 kits from him.


----------



## rugger227 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey guys. Here is a picture of the auger and scrapper on my Honda hs520. Let me know if it's in decent shap or not! Thanks


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The scrapper bar looks ok, their only $18. Your paddles look a little worn. Their is a spec in the owners manual. Its the height of the center paddles.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd agree with Freezn when is comes to doing a "full refresh" on used equipment. It would give you both peace of mind knowing that you're starting the season with a freshly tuned and lubed machine, and the fun of getting to know your new to you snow thrower at the same time.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or the answer might be in your duplicate thread.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/31185-hs520.html


----------

